# Linux und Zocken ??



## Liistefano (19. Januar 2012)

Guten Abend 


Habe da mal eine Frage bezüglich Linux und Spielen. 

Funktioniert mittlerweile Steam bzw Steam-Spiele und generell Spiele auf Linux. Auch würde es mir reichen wenn sie mit einer extra Software wie Wine laufen. 

Bzw würde es sich lohnen von Windows 7 auf Linux umzusteigen ?


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (19. Januar 2012)

Also Seam an sich läuft mit Steam und läuft auch gut.
Bei den Spielen ist es unterschiedlich. Generell kann man sagen, je älter dsa Spiel, desto besser läuft es. Aber selbst nen MW3 läuft schon. Ich würde mir aber trotzdem nen Dual-Boot-System halten, weil man dann einfach noch nen Fallback hat.


----------



## Robonator (19. Januar 2012)

Naja wenn du zocker bist ,dann solltest du auf jeden Fall bei Windows bleiben.
Ich hab es mal geschafft mit etwas Mühe Starcraft 2 unter Ubuntu zum laufne zu bringen, allerdings lief es nur auf den minimalsten Settings.
Es gibt so eine Art Marktplatz bei Ubunto und dort findest du einige Spiele die unter Linux laufen, allerdings halt keine besonderen.

Was willst du mit dem Pc machen?


----------



## Liistefano (19. Januar 2012)

Eigentlich ist der Pc hauptsächlich zum Zocken gedacht allerdings schaue ich auch hin und wieder ma Filme und Arbeite auch an dem PC


----------



## ΔΣΛ (19. Januar 2012)

Windows ist für Spieler die klar bessere Wahl, und fürs Arbeiten Linux.
Musst du wissen was dir wichtiger ist.


----------



## Jimini (19. Januar 2012)

World of Warcraft, Starcraft 1 und 2, Quake 3, Quake 4, UT 2004 laufen bei mir alle wunderbar. Starcraft läuft sogar ziemlich gut - ich denke, da würde auch Windows nicht mehr rausholen.
Steam habe ich unter Gentoo bislang allerdings nicht zum laufen bekommen. Wenn du viel spielst, solltest du aber, wie schon gesagt, noch ein Windows in der Hinterhand haben.

MfG Jimini


----------



## blackout24 (19. Januar 2012)

Wenn du hauptsächlich zockst und neue Sachen ohne Probleme spielen willst geht kein Weg an Windows vorbei.
Spielen geht prinzipell schon und mache Sachen laufen sogar schneller als unter Windows aber halt nicht alles
und ein paar nur mit Tricks. Also Dual-Boot aber wenn du zum Spielen kurz Windows gestartet hast bleibst
du danach wohl auch drin wenn du etwas Arbeiten willst.


----------



## Bauer87 (20. Januar 2012)

Mein Lösung als langjähriger Linuxuser ist Windows in einer VM. Lässt sich wunderbar mit zocken und wenn es mal Probleme macht, wird die komplette Platte halt auf ein älteres Datum zurückgesetzt. So kann man auch spontane Arbeiten erledigen, während man das Wintendo gebootet hat – das Linux läuft ja weiterhin. Wine funktioniert zwar auch, ist aber etwas aufwändiger, wenn man was neues Installieren will. Mit Windows dagegen hat man mehr Wartungsaufwand, wenn man immer nur die gleichen Spiele möchte.

Wer mit nem Computer eh nur Zocken will, kann aber auch Windows nehmen. Zum Spielen tut es das auch.


----------

